# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  I started Androgel 1% 5g today

## BigMC

My third set of bloodtest came back and test levels were still 240. So my Uro started me on one tube of Androgel ed. The package says 1% 50mg so I was like cool, but I read on and the insert said it was only delivering 5mg of test per day. Not sure how to interpret all this. So I am getting 50mg or 5 mg per day? If it is 50mg and its in the system 24-48hrs is it like taking 50mg prop shots?

----------


## juicelee

I believe you are gettin 5 mgs my friend...the 1% indicates that approximately 1% of your androgel is testosterone so if you are taking 50 mgs a day your only gettin 1% of that which is 5 mgs the same goes for 100 mgs = 10mgs so on and so forth...im currently in the market for TRT and gonna do my best to work towards injections good luck bro

----------


## Batlin MD

5mg of 50mg is not 1% its 10%. 

The 1% Test gel means that there is 1% Testosterone in the gel packet which is 50mg of Test. The Gel has a 10% absorb rate through the skin so @ 50mg you are only absorbing 5mg which is 35mg per week. Not very much compared to a 300-500mg per/wk injectable which is 90-95% absorb.

The gel is specifically designed to help someone whos body produces little to no testosterone naturally. The gel brings your Test levels to a normal range.

Bat

----------


## zaggahamma

> My third set of bloodtest came back and test levels were still 240. So my Uro started me on one tube of Androgel ed. The package says 1% 50mg so I was like cool, but I read on and the insert said it was only delivering 5mg of test per day. Not sure how to interpret all this. So I am getting 50mg or *5 mg per day*? If it is 50mg and its in the system 24-48hrs is it like taking 50mg prop shots?


just like the bros said above....you are getting what's highlighted in bold.

----------


## juicelee

my apologies I just realized my error

----------


## ottomaddox

I don't know why doc's always reccommend creams and transdermals, they're messy and ineffective in keeping blood levels stable. Speaking from personal experience, wore Androderm patches for 13 months. Since switching to an injectable form of Testosterone , I've gained freedom from the annoying patches and my blood levels have been consistently better and I've stopped hot flashing, had a ton of that with the transdermals.

I was wearing three patches a day, with a delivery of 15mg's of test per day, and the first blood work number of 97 came after wearing those fvcking patches for two months solid never missing a day. I was shocked when the test came back at 97ng/dl. That's when I finally had it with the Androderm, and went in and demanded and injectable testosterone, within a month my levels were through the roof, and they keep getting better........ I also use some Arimidex with my Test-Cyp to keep the gyno and the bloat down.
Good luck,
CR


Date TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL 
3/10/08 97 
4/11/08 1024 
5/15/08 1521

----------


## nextphase

My doc put me on liboderm cream. My 1st test level came back at around 250 pre-liboderm. After two months the levels rose to 650. Then the doc has me double the applications. On the 3rd month of blood tests the test level rose to almost 1100. Worked for me!

----------


## Coach 44

For some people it works fine. For me the Testim gel was a joke. It was messy, it smelled, and since I live in the desert it took forever to absorb enough that my shirt wouldn't stick to my shoulders. It was brutal. My levels went from 204 to 305 after four weeks of 50 mg.'s per day. That was it for me. The shots sent me from 305 to 1,250 in three weeks. Personally, if at all possible with your doc, I would try shots first and then go to the gel if you're not satisfied. jmo

----------


## BigMC

You were taking 50mg per day or 5mg? They are all 1% and the most powerfull I have seen is 10mg. I have been taking 5mg for 8 days and dont feel any different. Its probably to early to call my Doc and ask to change but I am thinking about going to 2 packs a day which would be 10mg ed. Question is should I talk to my doc about it or just do it and see what blood test look like in 3 months. He gave me 5 month script so if I wait a few more weeks I would have enough to last till my next appointment taking 2 packs daily.

----------


## Coach 44

The 50 mg. of Testim gel only amounts to 5 mg. per day after absorbtion. Personally, I would tell the doc that I have small children in the home, or the wife's pregnant, etc. and ask for injectable test. The guys around here have much more detailed stories to tell your doc to get the injectable test. Just ask. Unfortunately, that's the way this insurance system is set up. No wants to deceive their doc, but it's necessary in regards to hrt sometimes because either most docs arn't educated about hrt or they are set in their ways and refuse to do things different. Good Luck.

----------


## Cidanvile

I just recently changed doctor's and was on Androgel . I told the new doctor that I had a small child and my wife made me shower before I could hold her and it just wasn't the right treatment for me at this point in my life. The doctor quickly recomended injection's. 
I think for most of us here there is a sense of guilt asking for the best treatment for our life style's because well.. it's so awsome to walk into Rite Aid and get your gear, but dont be afraid to tell them what treatment is best for you. If this doctor wont help you live a normal life I assure you another one will.

----------


## nextphase

I always rubbed it into my inner thighs

----------


## BigMC

2 weeks on the gel and I dont feel any different. Still tired, lathargic, no limbido, and somewhat depressed. Should I give it another few weeks to kick in? Packet says its in the system within 4 hrs of first application. I would think I should feel a little better?

----------


## iceman1961

Why do they advise not useing Testim on yr abs? Poor absorbtion? Or on yr Nuts? Excelent absorbtion? I've heard that yr ball sac absorbs at 5x the rate of other areas...Anyone else ever hear this? If not why does the company make these recomendations? 10 % is what there after to keep levels stable so I'm thinkin these other areas might get ya more(or less in the case of the abs) Like to hear from others on this "theory" peace Ice

----------


## BigMC

Ok so finished the first month of 5mg adrogel. Didnt see squat so called my Dr hoping he would change me to at least 100mg injections per week. He doubled my dose to 10mg of androgel ed so thats 100mg every 10 days. Not what I was hoping for but we will see how it does. 2 months on this dose then I go back for more bloodwork. Has anyone else out there been down this same road? I would like to know if going to 10mg daily helped? And should I take both packets at the same time or split it and do 5mg in the morning and 5mg at night?

----------


## zaggahamma

yes....i went from 5 to 10 to 15 mg's of gel and yes 10 to 15 mg of gel was a nice dose and i noticed strength gains and fat loss that i wasnt able to achieve b4 starting.....just gets tiring rubbing and waiting to dry
good luck bro
10mg ed of gel you'll be getting 70mg test ew....15mg gives you approx 105mg  :Smilie:

----------


## BigMC

> yes....i went from 5 to 10 to 15 mg's of gel and yes 10 to 15 mg of gel was a nice dose and i noticed strength gains and fat loss that i wasnt able to achieve b4 starting.....just gets tiring rubbing and waiting to dry
> good luck bro
> 10mg ed of gel you'll be getting 70mg test ew....15mg gives you approx 105mg



Did you use all packets at the same time each day or spread them out?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Did you use all packets at the same time each day or spread them out?


same time....in morning b4 work....5 minutes b4 dressing to dry.

----------


## BigMC

I have been spreading them out but Ill try taking them together. I guess it will give me a higher peak then spreading them out. I was just crashing hard around 4-5pm each day so I thought spreading them out would help with energy.

----------


## BigMC

So I did 1 month 5mg ed of Androgel and Doc moved me up to 10mg. Been on 10mg for 15 days and starting to hold a decent amount of water. Is this pretty common or should I be concerned? I am going to contact my Dr. and see what he says but I dont want him to lower my dose back to 5mg, but I think I need an AI. Opionions?

----------


## zaggahamma

> So I did 1 month 5mg ed of Androgel and Doc moved me up to 10mg. Been on 10mg for 15 days and starting to hold a decent amount of water. Is this pretty common or should I be concerned? I am going to contact my Dr. and see what he says but I dont want him to lower my dose back to 5mg, but I think I need an AI. Opionions?


yeh buddy.... i didnt notice water weight but blood work showed estro up from 20 to 78!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from just gel doses, too

get some 'dex quick

----------


## BigMC

> yeh buddy.... i didnt notice water weight but blood work showed estro up from 20 to 78!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from just gel doses, too
> 
> get some 'dex quick


I have liquid letro on hand...Or should i just contact doc and see about dex?

----------


## zaggahamma

> I have liquid letro on hand...Or should i just contact doc and see about dex?


no experience with letro but heard will dry you up quick

----------


## BigMC

Yeah it dried me up quick but killed my sex drive lol. I started a low dose of winny last week and dropped the letro. Water weight staying off so gonna hold off on the adex.

----------


## 123roberte

:0piss: 
Just wanted to pop in and report this....For me androgel at 1 packet per day in early a.m. on a left/right/left/right shoulder application cause me to have prostate problems. Couldn't get a free running flow after 2 weeks of use. Like playing basketball, except there was no double dribbling. I reported this to my doctor when he mentioned putting me back on it instead of my current test cyp injections.

Has anyone else notice it having an effect on urinary flow?

Also another quick question I can't find an answer for...
After a testosterone injection am I suposed to go out and exercise or wait a period of time for absorbtion. I was never informed on how it works in or how long it takes to react. Sorry for a stupid but I'm here to learn.
Thanks y'all

----------


## BigMC

Ok gents I am about to wrap up my second month on Adrogel....Been doing 10mg ed for about 3 weeks. This morning I put one packet on each shoulder and now both my shoulders are itching like I have poison ivy. The gel would leave a white film sometimes but not too bad. Well today both shoulders are covered in a thick white film. Feels like my skin is dry and cracking. Should I report this to the Dr.?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ok gents I am about to wrap up my second month on Adrogel....Been doing 10mg ed for about 3 weeks. This morning I put one packet on each shoulder and now both my shoulders are itching like I have poison ivy. The gel would leave a white film sometimes but not too bad. Well today both shoulders are covered in a thick white film. Feels like my skin is dry and cracking. Should I report this to the Dr.?


No.....keep it a secret...he's too busy to worry about white films...JK

of course...wtf?

----------


## BigMC

> No.....keep it a secret...he's too busy to worry about white films...JK
> 
> of course...wtf?


 :Chairshot:   :Asskiss:

----------


## Pac Man

sounds like it's not absorbing correctly, maybe time for injections?

----------


## bd50

i've been getting minor rashes at the patch location as well,,, and already tried the gel before the androderm.

i'm calling my doc monday asking for the shots,, he offered them at first but i played along and said i wanted to try the gel and patches first.

----------


## BigMC

As reported several weeks ago I have been on 10mg Androgel daily....Starting to get very sore around my nipples. I let it go for a few days thinking it would go away. It didnt. Called my doc and told him about it...He said it wasnt the androgel and I should stop taking it for a few weeks. wtf? I asked him about gyno and estrogen levels increasing and he said that isnt caused from testosterone ? Im a bit confused. When I asked him about getting an AI he said he nevers treats people with estrogen blockers or inhibitors.

----------


## natureboy

It may be time for you tobseek a new Dr. Obviously this one is a QUACK.

----------


## zaggahamma

quack absolute...not unbelievable but quack indeed...what a fvkin dooosh....license from a fvkin gumball machine.....sorry bro...fire his arse

----------


## BigMC

> quack absolute...not unbelievable but quack indeed...what a fvkin dooosh....license from a fvkin gumball machine.....sorry bro...fire his arse


I have already made an appt. with another Dr. for next week...Im going to talk to him and see if we are on the same page. Its amazing that these guys are allowed to prescribe these drugs and know nothing about how they affect the body. I mean I know so much more about testosterone that my own Dr. Thats really scarey. Im no guiness but I can read and interpret and I know its the Test. thats causing my problems. I just need a damn AI.

----------


## Ntpadude

> I have already made an appt. with another Dr. for next week...Im going to talk to him and see if we are on the same page. Its amazing that these guys are allowed to prescribe these drugs and know nothing about how they affect the body. I mean I know so much more about testosterone that my own Dr. Thats really scarey. Im no guiness but I can read and interpret and I know its the Test. thats causing my problems. I just need a damn AI.


I used to use the shots... they worked well but I got estrogen problems from them eventually. After a while I found the estrogen was the sex drive blocker... 

Well it took me about 3 weeks on androgel to see an improvement, then it started to fade off again. I actually found too much FREE testosterone was actually part of the problem. I guess at first you get a good sex drive, but I found when the hard on isnt so good again, take a day OFF every 10 days of putting on the androgel or two and then resume for another 10 days. Weird is right when I resume the androgel is when the sex drive goes thru the roof.

Another thing about Androgel is you get much more conversion to DHT in the skin then you would in the shots. DHT can help in some ways with sex drive but there can also be too much, but it can aggrevate hair loss, prostate problems, etc. I think when I pause periodically with the androgel it gives me a momentary break from the DHT production and it gets me back to favorable results.

Also if you get that white crust that androgel leaves on you, I read on the internet of a study that showed if you put rubbing alcohol on that white crust, it helps settle more of the androgel down into your pores and you get a 15% absorption instead of 10%.The white crust clears up after applying rubbing alcohol onto the area a couple times and allow drying in between. My testosterone numbers jumped 300 points when I started applying the rubbing alcohol. I also use my abs to apply the cream. I hate putting on my hands because there is too much gel for one arm so have to dirty both hands for both shoulders and seems like there is more waste in that.

BTW, Androgel wont give you estrogen... but keep in mind too much DHT production can also make nipples kind of tender too. I have actually better FREE testosterone results on the androgel then I did with the Test C shots. Too much estrogen with that, the estrogen for me is nice and low with the gel.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I used to use the shots... they worked well but I got estrogen problems from them eventually. After a while I found the estrogen was the sex drive blocker... 
> 
> Well it took me about 3 weeks on androgel to see an improvement, then it started to fade off again. I actually found too much FREE testosterone was actually part of the problem. I guess at first you get a good sex drive, but I found when the hard on isnt so good again, take a day OFF every 10 days of putting on the androgel or two and then resume for another 10 days. Weird is right when I resume the androgel is when the sex drive goes thru the roof.
> 
> Another thing about Androgel is you get much more conversion to DHT in the skin then you would in the shots. DHT can help in some ways with sex drive but there can also be too much, but it can aggrevate hair loss, prostate problems, etc. I think when I pause periodically with the androgel it gives me a momentary break from the DHT production and it gets me back to favorable results.
> 
> Also if you get that white crust that androgel leaves on you, I read on the internet of a study that showed if you put rubbing alcohol on that white crust, it helps settle more of the androgel down into your pores and you get a 15% absorption instead of 10%.The white crust clears up after applying rubbing alcohol onto the area a couple times and allow drying in between. My testosterone numbers jumped 300 points when I started applying the rubbing alcohol. I also use my abs to apply the cream. I hate putting on my hands because there is too much gel for one arm so have to dirty both hands for both shoulders and seems like there is more waste in that.
> 
> BTW, Androgel wont give you estrogen... but keep in mind too much DHT production can also make nipples kind of tender too. I have actually better FREE testosterone results on the androgel then I did with the Test C shots. Too much estrogen with that, the estrogen for me is nice and low with the gel.


npt....i am reading your threads closely as you state you've been on 6 years and there can be a lot to learn from experience of such
you had me thinking hmmmmmm when you mentioned too much free test being the cause of some ed problems...i've never heard that fact or theory before.....nice to look into that (more isn't always better, correct)
BUT....
When you say androgel WONT give you estrogen which i'm sure you mean ELEVATE it....i am living proof of this being FALSE
you may have had an excellent response on the gel and i know that it worked for me and read threads of androgel success but my estrogen climbed from around 25 to around 75 on 10mg ED androgel and i immediately started arimidex and shortly after started shots and with the injections and the dex i saw the greatest results
Then back to the too much free test theory....i had noticed some mild ed occasionally and i also played with larger than trt doses of test...so this is why i want to test that theory of too much free test floating around could be the cause

----------


## BigMC

Went to see a new doc this past week. He is going to treat me after I spend some time with an endo. He is concerned about my elevated prolactin levels. Once Im cleared he is going to put me on 200mg weekly injections. We spoke about my last 3 months of treatment and he said androgel is joke. The dose is super low, even though it did for a fact give me a small case of gyno. I cant wait to get going with this new dose. The 70mg of androgel I was doing each week did very little. Facial hair growth increased like crazy and got mild acne on my back. But it didn't do anything else. At $520 a month im sure my insurance will applaud the injections.

----------


## BigMC

My 3 month bloodwork came in...Test level was 789 and doc says thats way to high. He is wanting me to back down on the gel and start using 1 5g tube a day. Just starting to feel like myself now he wants to start screwing with the dosage. Glad im switching docs soon.

----------


## Macaroni

Man, reading this stuff really pisses me off with these doctors, Ya know... if any one of you said my dick doesn't work and I'm depressed they would have handed you Viagra and Prozac like candy. It's all about the media and commercialization. The day will come when they say, OH! testosterone can naturally fix these problem when administered correctly... why haven't we been doing this all along? I'm so sick of googling the words hormone and testosterone and seeing all the links for women. We men get treated like 2nd rate patients when it comes to the taboo of HRT.

----------

